# Comprimising with your W/H about how much you can give to your relationship, worth it



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

After making mistakes and also learning from them, my wife and I have reached a level of understanding in our relationship where she understand the need for us to have different things available to us to do and experience in our sex life so we can keep feeling that that part of our lives is still exciting and makes us want to be with each other sexually. Nonetheless, is nerve breaking sometimes when you want to try something and you don't have much if at all feedback from your wife...is like okay let's try and I'll keep in secret how, what we just did, made me feel - it is like I have to read her....but she told me that she'll let me know when she is not ready for something..and I have no problem with it....anyway, the point I am trying to make is that you will never get everything you dream of your sex life, but if you learn to comprimise and accept your wife/husband limitations, you may be able to help them relax even more and try new things in the future - it is about trust, love, and a lot of positive reinforcement...:smthumbup:


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Ya, everything can be a balance. You will compromise with her limitations and she should be same. Actually, there's a way to get what you want from your wife smoothly, but you are still looking for the codes to open her heart to you.
Keep trying. The more you ask, the more will be given to you! Keep reading her mind!


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks MsLonely, everytime I need help/support to keep moving forward in trying to feel like life is wonderful, I come here to share...it is wonderful having a place you can come and share how you feel...I always tell my wife how blessed I feel of having her in my life as my wife and mother to my 3 children....I mean I feel like the richeast man alive when I feel like I don't need anything else from life because my wife gives me everything I need to feel loved, wanted, desired, respected, admired....although, she doesn't say much, I have to deal and accept that she just can change and start communicating to me like I would want...I am making peace (not always easy) with the fact that I may feel alone in this quest to making our sexual life exciting...she is there for me....I can say that I feel fully satisfied sexually this morning....these weekend was pretty exciting...and as always, after the deed, she doesn't say much but she kiss and hug me a bit and we have excellent relationship through out the day....anyway, I hope soon to find complete acceptance that my wife doesn't really say much but that doesn't mean anything bad; on the contrary....I need to learn to love my wife with what she can give that it is a lot compare with what she was given a year ago....


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

People are different and we never marry someone exactly like us - how boring would that be. My counselor says - Viva la differance!

If we all got everything we wanted from our spouses (sex, money, etc.), what would we have to complain about on TAM. HA

Compromise and acceptance is a big part of any relationship - marriage, kids, parents, co-workers, etc.

Glad you recognized it and that things are going well. Things are doing well in my marriage too - as they say, this too shall pass.


----------

